# Ted, Pedigree Lakeland Terrier, 5 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ted, Pedigree Lakeland Terrier, 5 years old



His Story: Bought as a pup into a young family. Grew up with children. Mother returned to full time work. Homed to a terrier family with 3 other terriers, but dominant male has not accepted him into the pack.

Salient Points: Pedigree lakeland Terrier with fiesty little character revealed more in his concern around strangers. Builds trust gently on his terms. Has nipped when pushed too fast. Lived with aware children and other dogs successfully.

Advert: Ted is a 5 yrs old pedigree Lakeland Terrier. Lakies are quite feisty characters with loads of 'bottle' and character. Ted lost his 1st home as his owner has returned to full time work. He lived integral to a young family, was well trained and taught boundaries. Ted knows sit, stay, fetch, leave and will obey down for a treat. Loves his hide bones and to play fetch. His only issue was meeting strangers but he soon managed to settle. His character is aloof so not too gushing ... he isn't a Teddy! 'On his terms' til settled and has been known to nip, though lived with aware children with no event. Ted moved to a 'terrier home' and has lived with 3 other terriers. His current owners have tried to work with their pack dynamics, but their dominant male has never really tolerated Ted's presence in the pack. Currently fostered in West Sussex.

Ted is now looking for a new home. He is fine with all other dogs both within the pack and outside. He settles well in his own company. If you've had a terrier before you will know about managing the terrier around post delivery, visitors and other 'excitements'. So if you love the terrier in your terrier ... then you'll love Ted ...he isn't a touchy feely dog ... loyal yes, affectionate yes, but aloof and lovely with it! He is very much a wax jacketed country gentleman, looking for a terrier experienced home within a pack or as a single gent.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ted Ped. Lakie 27-7-2003 Storrington W Sussex.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ted bought tears to Tracey's eyes LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT but then she listened and tuned into Ted's character and needs. She and Nigel agreed 'Victor Meldrew or Grumpy Ted' was even more charming! Ted has found his forever home!


----------

